# Vinyl dolls



## eshe

Hi, my daughter loves dolls and also sleeps with three of them. I bought her Gotz dolls. I have recently read that hard plastic dolls can be dangerous because they are made of vinyl, and probably cotnaints PVC. I have contacted the company but their respond is vague. Do you (or would you) let your child play with a vinyl doll? On one hand I am concerned of it possible danger. On the other hand I want her to play with toys she likes and not to be over protective. Will be happy to hear others' views. Eshe


----------

